# Am I waxing correctly or is my board damaged?



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

looboo said:


> This is the 3rd time in a row I've had to wax my snowboard after 1 day at Cypress Mt.
> I understand that the snow will also make a difference, but in each of the 3 times, the sides become white from being dry.
> 
> In the past, I waited for nearly a month for my snowboard iron to ship. In this time, I went 2 extra times with a pretty dried out snowboard. Could this also be an issue?
> ...


Was the board brand new? and then you waxed each time before going and it still turned white and dry? if that's the case i don't think that is normal.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Probably have some base burn.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

You can't fix base burn with waxing?


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

My board has that same shit, mine is base burn from some nutsack that tried to hotwax his own board before selling it.... 

Uhm, it doesn't really affect my board... then again that's the board I just use to smack my face on boxes so... eh.


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

Er...what exactly is base burn?


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

You know how people always say don't leave your iron on the board in one place for too long? 

Here's a website that can explain it for you better than I can... It's got all of the likely scenarios and how to fix them.. sounds like base burn though like avenger said.

Heeeere you go.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

looboo said:


> This is the 3rd time in a row I've had to wax my snowboard after 1 day at Cypress Mt.
> I understand that the snow will also make a difference, but in each of the 3 times, the sides become white from being dry.
> 
> In the past, I waited for nearly a month for my snowboard iron to ship. In this time, I went 2 extra times with a pretty dried out snowboard. Could this also be an issue?
> ...


If you have white patches after a single say on the mountain then it definitely sounds like you have base burn. What procedure do you use for 'hot scraping' your board? I suspect this is where the base burn occurred.


----------



## looboo (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input.

The board was new when purchased, but I'm thinking of just buying a new board. This one was really cheap at $130 anyway.

The link that Jibtah posted said PTex can melt at temperatures as low as 125 C, which is also the temperature I use for my iron. I suppose base burn is possible, but all the edges of the board?

I'm gonna start using my iron at about 110 C instead. Wax will melt slower, but there's a lower chance of burning my board. For now... I'll be looking for some deals. 

AcroPhile: When I hotscrape, I wax half the board with the iron at 125 C (gonna lower the temp in the future). I then scrape the wax off immediately with a metal scraper. I repeat the process with the other half of the board.


----------

